

IBM/Sun: The new development powerhouse? - snydeq
http://weblog.infoworld.com/fatalexception/archives/2009/03/ibm_the_new_dev.html

======
biohacker42
What's with all the infoworld articles around here lately? They just might be
worse then codinghorror.

------
trapper
Hopefully IBM will be a better steward of java & the jvm than sun.

~~~
ALee
Yeah, it's unfortunate that the community for java and jvm have not been as
robust as they could be.

It's heartening to know that MySQL, Hibernate, and others are being supported,
but for a small startup, it's tough to find the the right folks who understand
these tools.

